# GIF Animation - Geschwindigkeit ändern



## LennyR (10. September 2004)

Hi, ich habe mit "Adobe ImageReady" einen Abspann eines Filmes in GIF-Format gemacht. ( derzeitige Version ) Mir ist es aber ein wenig zu schnell. Wie kann ich es langsamer machen (ca. um die Hälfte) ?

Oder sollt ich alles mit einem anderen Programm machen?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.
Mfg LennyR


----------



## Tobias Menzel (10. September 2004)

Hi,

langsamer ist kein Problem (schneller würde kritisch werden): Bei ImageReady kannst Du in der "Timeline" für jedes Einzelbild eine Verzögerung einstellen. (Wenn es zwar langsamer aber auch flüssiger ablaufen soll, kannst Du Zwischenbilder generieren lassen, was aber die Dateigröße in die Höhe treibt)

Gruß


----------

